

First Experiments in Web Design - lihaoyi
http://www.techcreation.sg/page/design/Web%20Design

======
jmduke
Not to underscore the value of self-creation (I remade my own personal
webfront recently using Django, and nothing's a more valuable coding
experience than making something you use yourself) but I think the primary
advantage of CMSes like Wordpress and especially Tumblr to designers and
developers aren't the bundled, predefined designs but the ease of publication:
you can absolutely rip apart a tumblog's design (or even create one from
scratch: <http://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/custom_themes>) but you have simple,
easy methods of creating and disseminating content.

~~~
lihaoyi
In a way, part of the point of the whole exercise was the self-creation.
Setting up a personal website from scratch has a lot of pieces, and graphic-
design is something I had never touched in my life. I thought it was quite
cool to see the designs improve as I iterated.

